# Stone and DNP



## stonetag (Feb 18, 2020)

In the past I've joked about DNP as in comparing it to Roundup, Decon, and other poisonous shit, but here I am going to try it. I've never had a problem with a "beer gut" until the past couple of years. I have tried Intermittent fasting, Atkins, Keto, tren (which used to lean the hell out of me), and just plain calorie deficit over a period of time, all to no avail. The "gut" isn't huge, but believe me if you have never had one, even a midsize one, it is a solid blow to your self image in a way that is hard to explain. The feelings of having failed in my healthy lifestyle, and the toll it takes on my back far outweigh any narsissistic feelings about the "gut".

I know age, in that the metabolism slows down plays a part in all this, but it is ridiculous how fast it seemed to happen. So, bottom line, right, wrong, or indifferent, I'm going to give DNP a shot at a small dosage 100mg/day. Not sure of the duration yet, probably sides dependent. I'll start a short log and keep track, or lack of, progress.

Quick starting stats, soon to be 57 yo, 6'2", 266lbs. Don't have product on hand yet, in process. I've read up on some folks' experiences with DNP on UG here, and if anyone has any recommendations vital to what I'm doing here, shout it out. Thanks, Stone


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 18, 2020)

Stone I've been running it at 200 a day with pretty minimal sides. Occasional lethargy,  elevated body temp, night sweats. 

I have taken 400 the past couple days and will say that changes everything. After I eat I'm on fire, internally and sweating. Doesn't feel all that great. 

Good luck, I think you'll find 100 very manageable.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks for posting up ST ... I'm considering a DNP run much for the same reasons (not so much a beer gut - I'm just a fat ****)... plz consider creating a log and detailing your experience ...

Edit:  English supposed to be my 1st language.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 18, 2020)

Excited to see how it’s works for you Stone. Those are some pretty awesome stats. My pops is around your age and he needs a big cut cycle. I will be following you. If I’m lucky I’ll get there too. Good luck BOSS :32 (10):


----------



## Jin (Feb 18, 2020)

Which was the bigger blow to your ego?

The beer gut. 

Ordering DNP pills dosed for 120lbs females.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 18, 2020)

Awesome Stone. excited to see how you go. Starting at 100mg will be really minimal sides, typically either set for a really long term use for men or for women who have a harder time with product. Run the 100mg for a bit and see how things go, and all goes well (min sides, not allergic, etc), bump it to the 200 and take 1 100mg morning and the 2nd midafternoon to space em out. as S30W said, 200 is usually pretty minimal and barable throughout, bumping the 400 does make a big difference for most people

Not sure if "beer gut" really means from beer on ya or just the look of one from training and food... but either way... avoid the alcohol while on it!

Good luck and kick ass


----------



## ripper (Feb 18, 2020)

Jin said:


> Which was the bigger blow to your ego?
> 
> The beer gut.
> 
> Ordering DNP pills dosed for 120lbs females.



Haha!



As for D, I'm not sure why there are so many people that rip on it when they have no experience with it.    It works well, and 200mg/day should be enough to help you towards your goals but Straight30Weight is right that at 400mg its another level indeed.  I'd recommend the 2wks on/off schedule and keep diet low in fat


----------



## Trump (Feb 18, 2020)

just go for a week at 100mg, you will see how mild the sides are then go 200mg as mets said for 10 days. Come off and wait 10 days and see the full effects then repeat if necessary. 200mg with lower end carbs will not have too much sides at all if any


----------



## Trump (Feb 18, 2020)

is there a theory behind the low fat?



ripper said:


> Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> As for D, I'm not sure why there are so many people that rip on it when they have no experience with it.    It works well, and 200mg/day should be enough to help you towards your goals but Straight30Weight is right that at 400mg its another level indeed.  I'd recommend the 2wks on/off schedule and keep diet low in fat


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 18, 2020)

Trump said:


> is there a theory behind the low fat?


Nope because it's nonsense:

https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-abstract/246907
_"Dinitrophenol, used in doses of therapeutic range, caused increases in metabolism of the usual magnitude irrespective of diet type."


_


----------



## Trump (Feb 18, 2020)

Love it when you fly in and rubbish someone’s info then leave. Ha ha your like Karl Pilkingtons bullshit man. 



MrRippedZilla said:


> Nope because it's nonsense:
> 
> https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-abstract/246907
> _"Dinitrophenol, used in doses of therapeutic range, caused increases in metabolism of the usual magnitude irrespective of diet type."
> ...


----------



## Seeker (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey buddy, sorry you're having a hard time. I would hope before anything you go and get a physical and a full blood panel. You did mention leading a healthy lifestyle. Well, I hope that's exactly what you've been following as i don't have to get specific with you. I remember a ways back you admitted lacking. You big fuker. 266 lbs at 57 is hard to carry and probably tiresome by end of day.  Of course, genetics can also play a big part in carrying that gut. Just tell me you'll get a full check before you go this route. Not saying anything against DNP, just asking to take the 1st step, if you haven't already.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 18, 2020)

Trump said:


> just go for a week at 100mg, you will see how mild the sides are then go 200mg as mets said for 10 days. Come off and wait 10 days and see the full effects then repeat if necessary. 200mg with lower end carbs will not have too much sides at all if any



yep Trump has it...run it at the low dose and get a general idea, you may not see much from it as far as sides. but with lower carbs, itll help any sides there are...likely still gonna have some at least with night time sweats, but run it for a bit, add that extra pill and get the standard dose and take a break and see you go. that way you have an idea going forward 1) if its for you or not and 2) how you want to run future based on general run 



MrRippedZilla said:


> Nope because it's nonsense:
> 
> https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-abstract/246907
> _"Dinitrophenol, used in doses of therapeutic range, caused increases in metabolism of the usual magnitude irrespective of diet type."
> ...



was thinking the same thing. you eat, its going to work, you sit on your ass...well why waste the fun.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 19, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Stone I've been running it at 200 a day with pretty minimal sides. Occasional lethargy,  elevated body temp, night sweats.
> 
> I have taken 400 the past couple days and will say that changes everything. After I eat I'm on fire, internally and sweating. Doesn't feel all that great.
> 
> Good luck, I think you'll find 100 very manageable.


Appreciate the input 30w, good to have real time info.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 19, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Hey buddy, sorry you're having a hard time. I would hope before anything you go and get a physical and a full blood panel. You did mention leading a healthy lifestyle. Well, I hope that's exactly what you've been following as i don't have to get specific with you. I remember a ways back you admitted lacking. You big fuker. 266 lbs at 57 is hard to carry and probably tiresome by end of day.  Of course, genetics can also play a big part in carrying that gut. Just tell me you'll get a full check before you go this route. Not saying anything against DNP, just asking to take the 1st step, if you haven't already.


Yes my friend,I think like most guys on here I waver from healthy, to not so much. Lately I’ve been on the healthy side of things though. Funny you should mention a check up, I have a work wellness check next week that I strategically planned around this gig. Once again you’re right with being spent at the days end carrying 266lbs around, especially with what I do for a living, still have pretty good muscle mass, but the gut has got to be a heavy Fokker too...lol
Thanks brother, always dig hearing from you.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 23, 2020)

I've tried many times, but every time I go to 300-450 mg, the dream becomes difficult and the quality of life descends to hell. Staying between 100 and 250 mg is the way to go.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 23, 2020)

Beti ona said:


> I've tried many times, but every time I go to 300-450 mg, the dream becomes difficult and the quality of life descends to hell. Staying between 100 and 250 mg is the way to go.



this is really person to person dependent. 100-250 is nothing for me. the 400 is really my level that i feel it and feel a-ok. its when i start doing 600 is where is starts to suck pretty bad. if its a long term run...100-200/day is good for me. but short cycle types 400 for elongated and 600 short term with a death 3 days of 800


----------



## The Tater (Feb 24, 2020)

I felt good on the 200mg dose but I was low carb too. I plan on doing 400mg next time I run it and see what that does.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 25, 2020)

2/25/2020
Got the thumbs up from the doc, uh... prostate included, poor choice of words, good to go as it were.
 Will take 100mgs this morning.
Starting weight- 268.7 lbs


----------



## stonetag (Feb 25, 2020)

The Tater said:


> I felt good on the 200mg dose but I was low carb too. I plan on doing 400mg next time I run it and see what that does.


So you are just bumping it to 400mgs to see what it does? what was the outcome of 200mgs? not what you expected?, expected, but could have been better?


----------



## stonetag (Feb 27, 2020)

2/26/2020 - 266.3 lbs
Still @100mgs, no sides.

2/27/2020 - 264.9 lbs
Must be losing some water weight I guess. Might bump to 200mgs next week.


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2020)

stonetag said:


> 2/26/2020 - 266.3 lbs
> Still @100mgs, no sides.
> 
> 2/27/2020 - 264.9 lbs
> Must be losing some water weight I guess. Might bump to 200mgs next week.



200 is good. Hardly any sides.


----------



## Trump (Feb 27, 2020)

or the dnp is working as advertised. Doubt you lose water on dnp the opposite will happen



stonetag said:


> 2/26/2020 - 266.3 lbs
> Still @100mgs, no sides.
> 
> 2/27/2020 - 264.9 lbs
> Must be losing some water weight I guess. Might bump to 200mgs next week.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 28, 2020)

2/28/2020 - 265.8 lbs.
Went up on the scale today, must be that long awaited dump that won't come. Serious!


----------



## Spongy (Feb 28, 2020)

Minty mother ****ing fish burps.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 28, 2020)

Trump said:


> or the dnp is working as advertised. Doubt you lose water on dnp the opposite will happen



yeah typically for me, i will drop a few pounds on the scale the first week or so and then i end up weighing more than i started once i keep going at 600mg for about another 10 days or so.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 29, 2020)

2/29/2020 - 262.3 lbs.
Ok, going the other way again. Monday, bumping up the mgs/day. Exciting stuff I know!, but this so-called log is helping me keep on track.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 29, 2020)

Yeah man when being old as you logs help remembering shit! Just glad you remember to read your log! Great seeing posting brother. Looking forward to you getting where you want to be


----------



## stonetag (Mar 2, 2020)

Weight is just stagnant. Sunday morning 3/1/2020 clocked in at 262.8 lbs., this morning 3/2/2020 at 263.3 lbs. So at any rate, going to bump to 200mgs. today, and I'll get back to you, oh and Seek, careful with the old jokes you're not far from the bus ride to the buffet line either...lol.


----------



## Trump (Mar 2, 2020)

there is every chance your weight on the scale won’t change much now. Once you stop and the water goes you will get a true reflection. It can be a head **** the scale not moving 



stonetag said:


> Weight is just stagnant. Sunday morning 3/1/2020 clocked in at 262.8 lbs., this morning 3/2/2020 at 263.3 lbs. So at any rate, going to bump to 200mgs. today, and I'll get back to you, oh and Seek, careful with the old jokes you're not far from the bus ride to the buffet line either...lol.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 3, 2020)

Trump said:


> there is every chance your weight on the scale won’t change much now. Once you stop and the water goes you will get a true reflection. It can be a head **** the scale not moving


Right. Good call my friend, never really gave it any thought. The mind fuk is real. This morning 3/3/2020, 261.2 lbs. What do you think is a good duration of time to use it?, been 8 days today. Started at 200mgs yesterday.


----------



## Trump (Mar 3, 2020)

First time around I would do a week at that dose now and stop and see where you are. In the future though you can run it again at that dose for longer



stonetag said:


> Right. Good call my friend, never really gave it any thought. The mind fuk is real. This morning 3/3/2020, 261.2 lbs. What do you think is a good duration of time to use it?, been 8 days today. Started at 200mgs yesterday.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 3, 2020)

Trump said:


> there is every chance your weight on the scale won’t change much now. Once you stop and the water goes you will get a true reflection. It can be a head **** the scale not moving



this, Stone. the scale Id recommend hoping on it the 1st couple days to get a starting weight and you can see how you react as far as starting dropping or going up. but then, almost useless after that bc its just going to be all over. You can weigh yourself on the last day and see what its like to get an end point and then weigh yourself after everything has come off


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 3, 2020)

stonetag said:


> Right. Good call my friend, never really gave it any thought. The mind fuk is real. This morning 3/3/2020, 261.2 lbs. What do you think is a good duration of time to use it?, been 8 days today. Started at 200mgs yesterday.



I'd typically say 10days if you are able to handle the sides. at 100mg tho, its likely not going to hit very hard. Not sure on how much weight drop you will have overall since its a very minimal dose, kind of like an elongated cruise dose (unless you get hard with sides from 200).  But it will give you a nice little idea what the sides are and what your body will do on it. I'd agree with Trump...since you started the 200, run it for 7-10 days, see how you feel compared to the 100mg/day and then hop off and get your result. Sure, youll essentially have a standard 100mg and 200mg 10day run in combo but still give you a pretty good idea going forward.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 3, 2020)

I ended up losing a total of 12lbs in 10 days on 200mg/day. I also went less than 50g carb a day. No sides really other than general tiredness towards the end but I’m willing to bet that was from the lack of carbs more than anything. Good luck to you Stone.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 9, 2020)

Yesterday was last day at 200 mgs/day x 7 days.  Weighed in at 260lbs even this morning, so 8.7lbs in a couple weeks, possibly a little more in the following days? Other than lethargy, which is a strange side when I think about it. I'm usually a pretty enrgetic person both at work, and home, but fuk'o dear I've been lazy lately...lol! But yeah, other than that no other sides. Now that I have a better "feel" for DNP, going to do things a little different in the near future.
Thanks for the comments during this short little experiment, I will be more in depth on next ride.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your run dude. Congrats on the poundage loss and let us know if you go down any more once the water runs out!


----------



## bvs (Mar 10, 2020)

I start at 200 and go up from there, usually a week at a time. My number 1 rule on dnp is: Never be without a water bottle. Even a short walk around the shops will have you sweating and dehydrated


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 10, 2020)

stonetag said:


> Yesterday was last day at 200 mgs/day x 7 days.  Weighed in at 260lbs even this morning, so 8.7lbs in a couple weeks, possibly a little more in the following days? Other than lethargy, which is a strange side when I think about it. I'm usually a pretty enrgetic person both at work, and home, but fuk'o dear I've been lazy lately...lol! But yeah, other than that no other sides. Now that I have a better "feel" for DNP, going to do things a little different in the near future.
> Thanks for the comments during this short little experiment, I will be more in depth on next ride.



excellent dude. interested to see the final result. least you're down the lbs at the time, im typically heavier lolz. but yea the tiredness will come at the very end, that may be a good thing to take away as can dictate what you're typical tolerance level may be going forward to when you're just going to be dead ass tired. typically i can run it for a while with not having any lethargy or workout related issues, but then it hits, try and make a few more days...then done. (along with the freaking sugar craving..then im done done)


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 10, 2020)

bvs said:


> I start at 200 and go up from there, usually a week at a time. My number 1 rule on dnp is: Never be without a water bottle. Even a short walk around the shops will have you sweating and dehydrated



yep! always stay hydrated. as long as I dont move too much, no really problem. except at night, back sweats. wife and i went to the fair one year, had to walk abut 3mins from the car... i swear i kept looking at my phone wondering how long it had been. and yes, i carried a gallon thru the damn fair bc it was humid as fauk


----------

